# Tesla Model 3 OEM Mud Flaps In US ?



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

Anyone have any leads on getting the Tesla OEM mud flaps in the US ?

Apparently that can't be ordered in the US by any means.


----------



## Kuth70 (Dec 4, 2018)

I ordered and received my Tesla mud flaps and the paint protector. Little pricey at $50 each, but its worth it. You'll need to add two items to your cart from this page to get both.

https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3-all-weather-protection-kit


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Here are pictures and details from the ones I got, having them installed by a local detailing shop as I suck at stuff like this.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1iv177fzkMU5wbsuW0ePieq6Vcdd7FHHJ?usp=sharing


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

I just spent an hour and a half trying to get the OEM mudflaps installed.

First, you're going to need to take off the tire or have an offset screwdriver to get the inside screw in. I have an offset screw drive. It's difficult to catch the thread.

But here's the thing, it doesn't seem to be the right fitment for my 2018 Midrange Model 3.








There are two screws and a bolt. With the screws in - from the wheel well - the mud flap is close to flush. But when I attach the bolt - from the bottom - it pulls the top away from the panel and it looks like crap.

Does anyone else have these installed? How do they look?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry I can't help. I bought them and will have a detailing company I trust install them


I'm a software developer, not a hardware engineer !


----------

